# turkey season 2013



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

just wondering how eveyones spring season went?....oldest son got 21# 10.5"beard1"spurs....it was his first bird....got it by himself after hunting hard every day for a week.....saw 14 different beards with the other 3 kids just never able to close the deal....ill post some pics as soon as i can get the pics off the wifes camera...

so how'd ya'll do?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to your son, that's a nice bird !


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats to your son on his first turkey! Hopefully the other kids will get theirs next time :smile:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Glad he got a bird. I got skunked. Every day I was out, the turkeys were running around on the neighbor's property.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks guys....here the pic


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

A BIG CONGRATS TO YOUR SON

thats a very nice looking eastern hes got right there

and he looks very proud too,as he should be they are tuff birds to get


----------

